# Moorings 50.5 vs. Sunsail 53/5/4



## dcSwede (Feb 18, 2011)

We are planning a charter in the BVI next year. Just wondered if anyone had any opinions on the pros and cons of going with a new Moorings 50.5 (Beneteau) vs. presumably a 2-3 year old Sunsail 53 (which I assume will be a Juneau). We are going to be 4 couples and are leaning towards the Sunsail given the extra size (it is also a few hundred less expensive). From some of the postings maybe it is safer to go with the new boat?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

With 8 people, I would take the larger ship, regardless of price.

Whether either have mech issues is a crap shoot. It's the islands, absolutely nothing is assured and somehow it's terrific.


----------



## dcSwede (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks, Minnewaska - that was our thinking as well - we chartered a Moorings 39.1 last year with some friends who were supposed to get the same model...it turned out their ship had mechanical difficulties and they ended up being upgraded to a 43...the extra size made a huge difference...talk about boat envy!


----------

